# Turbocharge GA16i?



## b12bomber (Jan 31, 2005)

1989 Nissan Sentra

Can you turbocharge a GA16i? As stated in the name that's the throttle body injection, not the EFI. All the kits I've seen are for the EFI.

Would a kit for a GA16de work if I got a custom intake manifold made?

If any of you have experience turbocharging a b12 sentra, or have a suggestion, let me know. I am not looking to sell this car and buy an SE-R, even though that might be easier.

This car's my baby, she deserves a turbo. All I did was exhaust (2.25 inch mandrel bends) and my own air intake setup and now she purrs and puts out an extra 25 ponies (115 hp now)

Right now my top speed is 110 mph, zero-60 in 10.5, can't reach redline in 5th.

Project goal is 160 hp, zero-60 in 8.0 s, and top speed of at least 125.
Is this project possible? Pointers wanted. Thanks, all!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b12bomber said:


> 1989 Nissan Sentra
> 
> Can you turbocharge a GA16i? As stated in the name that's the throttle body injection, not the EFI. All the kits I've seen are for the EFI.
> 
> ...


It is very possible. As far as I know the GA16 manifold will fit however you will want to make your own downpipe, and intercooler piping. It will be a custom affair but is thoroughly possible. I also think your horsepower goals are attainable as well. Both hotshot and protech make manifolds for the GA16. 

One way to verify the manifold is the same is to compare exhaust manifold gaskets for the GA16i and DE.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

The GA16DE Exhaust manifold will fit on the GA16i. If you are going to keep your emissions equip in tact, you'll need to modify your EGR tube, and add a bung to the manifold for your AIV pipe. Other than that, it will bolt right up. 

if you search posts by Mervic, he is working on doing the same. He had some pictures posted not too long ago of his progress. He might be able to shed some light.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

its been done before (few years ago also)... i also run a setup that is likely the same but with a E16i... the bottom is from an E15et but i kept the intake from the E16i... i wont suggest you run over 5-6 psi as the comp ratio is high and will destroy the engine faster than you ever think imaginable... also the MAF location/tuning availabilities will prevent you from going over 8psi/6500 rpm.... as youll get a soft fuel cut-off (maps arent going to far away in the ecu) if you want to do a nice setup i would go with a SAFC2 and an FMU and an hour on the dyno  youll get your goal for sure.


----------



## b12bomber (Jan 31, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, guys, that's what I needed to know. Do any of you know of a good web site to find my compression ratio (it's that same GA16i) Someone said it's 9.3 to 1 but I want to verify before doing the whole turbo setup. Also, is there a larger TBI available for my engine? What is the best way to supply the extra fuel nescessary?

OK, laters


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I am also in the process of finishing my turbo GA16i. First thing first is to know a lot about turbocharging an NA engine. Make some quick search in the forum and visit the Nissan Performance Magazine for more info about turbo and how it works, hint:check out Mike Kojima's articles. Then, figure out what turbo you gonna use and the boost you would like to achieve for your power goals. Small turbo should be good for your project like a T25, IHI RHB5 or even a ball bearing types from Garrett(great for reliability and future additional boost if possible). It will be one of your most expensive purchase, so choose wisely. As wes mentioned, you can use a HotShot or Protech manifold. I can assure you it will fit since I use a GA16DE header for my GA16i. BTW, one of the easiest way of dumping more fuel during boost is using the SDS EIC system. It will give you two extra injectors that will work during boost only. Check out the website here for more info. Coupled that with a higher flowing pump and hopefully it will solve the fuel problem. The GA16i comp ratio is 9.4:1. If you run into problems, most of the members here like wes, chimmike, crazy-mart to name a few are helpful to fellow members with turbo problem or a question. Just remember to search first before you ask. Here's a pic of the first turbo GA16i I have seen. Hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

like i said the only problem i founded about turboing the oem TBI is the restricting MAF sensor... i get a fuel cut @ 5500 with a [email protected] 10 psi. since you wont want that much boost with a 9.4:1 comp engine it should be right till 6-7psi. Wich should be plenty of fun to drive  if you wich to go over that, use the extra injector driver like Mervic told or swap to the EFI.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yep, but with a 9.4:1 cr, the advance would be severely limited (very high exhaust temps), as well as future boost/power growth
I am lowering my e16 turbo project to a 7.5:1 cr, I am aiming at a 10 - 14 psi boost


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

if ive known wath i know now, i would go with 8:1 or 8.5:1... i found the E serie to be very slow reaction before boost at 7.4:1 (e15et) ... maybe i can play around with the timing to get that better ... but sure thing ill go over 8:1 next time


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting
I know there are two e15et versions
7.4:1 and 8:1 comp ratio (uk and american?)
I would like to run 14 psi max relatively safely 
Thanks for the data


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

they are all 7.4:1.. at least Us spec and Australian...maybe the RRC jap spec one are higher comp but it would suprise me .... at 7.4:1 ive seen people run up to 26-28psi ... IMO going to 8.5:1 would be safe at 15psi... just make sure you get a nice metal HG or an oring cuz those regular head gasket will blow off in minutes if anything goes bad.


----------



## 89sentB (Aug 22, 2005)

i plan on doing a junk yard setup but i have the know how to rebuild a turbo and the jyard here are full of dsm's and other factory turbo cars to pic from. I plan on runing a megasquirt ecu for fuel only. timing will be left alone for now. does the factory computer on a GA16i have any timing control ? 

P.S. for more info on a megasquirt got to MegaSquirt - Electronic Fuel Injection Computer by Bowling & Grippo * * ©2005 you will find this an awesome device for any DIY who wants to learn some stuff. and dont mind research!


----------

